

Tools To Add Some Spice To Your UNIX Shell Scripts - ckcin
http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/spice-up-your-unix-linux-shell-scripts.html

======
sumeeta
I think it’s easy to get stuck thinking you _have to_ use bash and _the UNIX
utilities_ for sysadmin tasks.

Automating some more complicated stuff is just a pain in the ass to write and
maintain if you just use bash, sed, awk, grep and friends. Free your mind and
don’t be afraid to pull out Perl, Ruby or Python and apply liberally.

------
holygoat
s/UNIX/Linux, by the look of things... not quite what I was expecting.

------
bcl
Wow. That was... underwhelming.

------
gte910h
I'm an old school unix guy who's now an iPhone developer; Any word on which of
these work on mac?

~~~
Hoff
For user notification, get yourself Growl.

tput and reset are present.

If you really have a VT serial terminal, then setleds is going to be an echo
and a tr to ship out the escape sequence. Might be a different (or easier)
way...

If you're working with a standard Mac keyboard (and not a VT terminal), here
you go [http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2008/04/manipulating-
keyboard-...](http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2008/04/manipulating-keyboard-
leds-through.html)

Applescript can do dialogs (there are hooks in Xcode) or the Applescript
editor. (You can get the scripts stuff up in the menu bar for quick access.)

logger is present in Mac OS X.

pmset is a path akin to setterm.

smbclient is available. (Few Windows boxes have this path open, however.)

There are various approaches for the tcp stuff. Start with nc (netcat), which
is built in.

